# Bowl



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

My spalted hackberry natural edge bowl, placed at GCWA, yesterday.
Ll


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice congrats to you..


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice work. Love the pattern on that wood.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Congrats. That is a nice looking bowl. Love the spalted wood.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Thats sure some nice spalt,looks really good ,did you experience some punky areas?

dick


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Good job Linda! That is some pretty wood. How are you chucking your wood? Also..what finish are you using? gb


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks every one !! Finish on this one was 7 coats spray on Deft Lacquer with wet sanding ( paint thiner ) inbetween, only 1 coat per 24 hours. No punky areas on this one. Chucking for the bottom was with paper towels against the chuck and a small washer over the tail stock then very carefull removing the original chuch area. Hope I explained that ok. 
LL


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Dang, that's a nice piece of work !


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

_"Finish on this one was 7 coats spray on Deft Lacquer with wet sanding ( paint thiner ) inbetween, only 1 coat per 24 hours."_

I'm going to have to try this sometime! Thanks..gb


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

That is a very nice bowl Ms Linda, I love natural edge bowls!

Congratulations on the ribbon!!!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I did this bowl about 1 1/2 year ago. It is spalted hackaberry. The other is a funnel of spalted hackaberry. I got the inside bigger than the outside.:mpd:


First bowl lots of tearout on it. Soft spots


----------

